# Livery needed Highworth ASAP



## JanineWink (18 February 2015)

Looking for either stable OR grass livery, must be affordable I cannot afford more than 40 a week, even if its just grass livery, urgently seeking. Must be in highworth OR very very near, cannot go to swindon or blunsdon, might do brize norton at best since partners work is there.


----------



## Carlosmum (18 February 2015)

Wickstead Farm, Highworth
Fern Farm, Shrivenham
Crouch Farm Livery, Highworth
Elmwood Equestrian, Black bourton,
Lower Haddon Livery, Brize Norton
Duttons Farm, curbridge

Just a few ideas, I know nothing about them but they are in the area you are looking


----------



## JanineWink (20 February 2015)

Thankyou, I might look into the brize norton one, but currently looking for flexible DIY if there are any in particular but thankyou haven't heard of half of these, on top of that not a fan of wickstead its like a £1 to walk in there.


----------



## Happy Hunter (20 February 2015)

Elmwood have some very reasonable prices. I'm local to that area if you need any help or information


----------



## JanineWink (23 February 2015)

Thankyou! I will have to see and try


----------

